
MacOS Sierra upgrade from a developer's perspective - yarapavan
http://marianposaceanu.com/articles/macos-sierra-upgrade-from-a-developers-perspective
======
yarapavan
quick tip: For those who have plugin issues with Xcode 8 (broken by Sierra
update), you can unsign Xcode to get your old plugins working again.

Instructions here -
[https://github.com/inket/update_xcode_plugins](https://github.com/inket/update_xcode_plugins)

